# Dark Elf warriors - crossbows or spearmen



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

Right now I have 15 crossbowmen and 12 spearmen, both have full command. I have 32 un-built warriors. How many should be crossbows and how many spears? Should I build more commands or include then in one squad?

Here is the rest of the army for context.

2 masters
2 sorceress
1 supreme sorceress on cold one
10 cold one knights w/full command
30 corsairs some with crossbows
2 bolt throwers

Thanks.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Depends, is the Sorceress going to have the sacrificial dagger? If so, 20 spears is necessary as power dice. Other than that, use all Xbows. With shields. A Dark Elf spearman isn't likely to stand up to most other base troops, not with a 5+ save, T:3 and one attack. The Xbows are actually better in HTH, with the 4+ LA/Shield/HW combination, and they get to reach out and touch all game before they're locked in.


----------



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

How would you model crossbowmen with shields? The kit has the xbow with two hands.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Stick the xbow on the backs, as if slung over the shoulder. I have also seen them modelled with the cut out of the top of the shield wrapped around the wrist with the shield resting on the floor.

I also think convential wisdom is to not give the xbows a command unit either - just a musician to help rally.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I usually sling the shield over the back. You can also model pavisse on them, or lean the shields up against the legs, or point deep in the ground (cut off the point, glue to base)


----------



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input. Just to be clear, I should probably just make xbowmen and I should probably not put any command but a musician.


----------



## Wulfric_Nick (Oct 27, 2009)

I would agree, but my choice would be 
- make 3 More Spearmen, so you have 3 full Ranks 5 across with minimum Width for Rank Bonuses. this way you can still lose a few spearmen from shooting, then get 2 full ranks of Stabbity goodness.

-The rest I would make as Xbox users, like the others suggested, they are far more versatile!


----------



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I will do that. Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

What sort of squad sizes should I run?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I have 20 spears in my block because I have a sorceress on foot using the sacrificial dagger. Can either run it as 5x4 with 19 spears and 1 sorc, or 7x3 with 20+ sorc. 

15 is the minimum for spears IMO. 5x3. 

Xbows I have yet to purchase (had lots, second hand, but were useless even stripped). I plan to have my xbows as 10x1, but several units of.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Spears, a minimum of 20 if you field them as sorceress chargers.

Xbows, 10 with a banner. Musician/champion aren't really worth it, but the banner is.


----------

